# Lenses that I want based on existing patents....



## Radiating (Jan 18, 2013)

All full frame pro lenses:


16-35mm f/2.8 IS - Based on the specs this should be even sharper than the existing 16-35mm f/2.8, but much more expensive.

http://nikonrumors.com/2013/01/09/nikon-patents-for-16-35mm-f2-8-vr-lens-dual-lens-hood.aspx/

135mm 1.8 IS - This lens would not be especially hard to manufacture and is in bad need of an update.

http://nikonrumors.com/2012/03/09/nikon-135mm-f1-8-lens-patent.aspx/

55-300mm f/2.8-f/4.0 IS - This particular way of making this lens has f/2.8 until 140mm!!, doubles as a 77-420mm f/4.0-f/5.6 with a 1.4 TC - 5 ED elements!!! If it were good it would be very exciting.

http://nikonrumors.com/2012/11/13/nikon-patent-for-a-55-300mm-f2-8-4-full-frame-lens.aspx/

50mm 1.2 which isn't soft like the current Canon version:

http://nikonrumors.com/2010/02/07/there-is-a-patent-for-a-new-nikon-af-s-nikkor-50mm-f1-2g-lens.aspx/

Yes I know these are all from Nikon Rumors, but I hope Canon is watching them and responds.

These would be profoundly amazing


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jan 18, 2013)

*Re: Lesnes I want based on existing patents....*

Guess you better get yourself a Nikon body, and spend time on your knees praying for Nikon to release those lenses. 

What is the point of this post, anyway? Oh wait, now I remember - you're the guy that Canon screwed over. I guess it's happening again, with Canon not releasing lenses specifically for you. Boo hoo. :'(


----------



## untitled10 (Jan 19, 2013)

*Re: Lesnes I want based on existing patents....*



neuroanatomist said:


> Guess you better get yourself a Nikon body, and spend time on your knees praying for Nikon to release those lenses.
> 
> What is the point of this post, anyway? Oh wait, now I remember - you're the guy that Canon screwed over. I guess it's happening again, with Canon not releasing lenses specifically for you. Boo hoo. :'(



+1 

Catch em out c;


----------



## Hobby Shooter (Jan 19, 2013)

*Re: Lesnes I want based on existing patents....*

I don't get this post. I thought the lens all Canon people were waiting for was a 14-24.


----------



## tphillips63 (Jan 19, 2013)

*Re: Lesnes I want based on existing patents....*



neuroanatomist said:


> Guess you better get yourself a Nikon body, and spend time on your knees praying for Nikon to release those lenses.
> 
> What is the point of this post, anyway? Oh wait, now I remember - you're the guy that Canon screwed over. I guess it's happening again, with Canon not releasing lenses specifically for you. Boo hoo. :'(



;D good catch Neuro


----------



## RLPhoto (Jan 19, 2013)

*Re: Lesnes I want based on existing patents....*

If Nikon makes a 50mm 1.2 with AF, a 135mm f/1.8 and radio flash units, I'd jump ship at that point.


----------



## RLPhoto (Jan 19, 2013)

*Re: Lesnes I want based on existing patents....*

If Nikon makes a 50mm 1.2 with AF w/ better optics than the current 50L, a 135mm f/1.8 and radio flash units, I'd jump ship at that point.


----------



## scottkinfw (Jan 19, 2013)

*Re: Lesnes I want based on existing patents....*

Can't get anything past you!

You have trolldar (troll radar)

sek



neuroanatomist said:


> Guess you better get yourself a Nikon body, and spend time on your knees praying for Nikon to release those lenses.
> 
> What is the point of this post, anyway? Oh wait, now I remember - you're the guy that Canon screwed over. I guess it's happening again, with Canon not releasing lenses specifically for you. Boo hoo. :'(


----------



## Renegade Runner (Jan 19, 2013)

What you have is a list of patents.

For example, you state:


> 50mm 1.2 which isn't soft like the current Canon version:
> http://nikonrumors.com/2010/02/07/there-is-a-patent-for-a-new-nikon-af-s-nikkor-50mm-f1-2g-lens.aspx/



All I see are drawings with numbers. Come back and talk when this lens is released and there are reviews on it.


----------



## EvilTed (Jan 19, 2013)

He's right about one thing - the 50 F/1,2L is soft as shite!
That and the funky focus shifting - seriously????

ET


----------

